# Larger Scale slot cars



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok its not like I am going to the dark side or anything I still appreciate the HO scale but I have some interest in a 1/32 (I think) scale set, but & I dont have the room for a dedicated layout I want something I can lay out on the bonus room floor (Carpet) and run from time to time, just for something different. I would like a fairly large amount of track or something that would not break the bank to add to it, I talking an area of 20' by 35' or so, (of course there is furniture and stuff to go around, so its not all track use able real-estate)

I would like to hear from the group on what you would do, I would like to keep it under $500 & get as much bang for my buck as possible. I have seen digital & analog advertised and while I know what it means for a signal, not sure I know how that relates to the slot car world

Thanks for any comments or directions to investigate

Boosted


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

digital cars can run together on the same lane. there are segments where the slot gives access to the adjacent lane for a pass attempt. very popular. and those cars can run on analog track with the flip of a switch in the car.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

for the cost of track I would say go with scalextric. I think they're the equivalent to tyco tracks in ho. easy to get lots cheap and plentiful. but the carrera cars won't run on them because of the thick guide pin (but thats ok, scalextric has loads of cars out there, and the ones from the mid to late 90's are easily found and pretty cheap on fleabay.
Digital is fun but more expensive and you need to stick with brands (scalextric cant run against scx or carrera) all the analog cars run ok together. (ninco,scx,scalextric,slot it, and so on).


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Seth I know you mentioned Scalextric, but are there any better brands or some that I should avoid?

Thanks

Boosted


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Carrera is the best track in my opinion, but its expensive. Scalextric and ninco track have a bit of softness to them which allows you to use most stock tires with success. They are also flexible and much easier to layout/teardown/build again. Carrera is rigid and more for a permanent layout. I find craigslist listings for scalextric and ninco sets often, and people sell them at a fraction of the original price.
The older Eldon tracks are similar to carrera, being a harder non flexible type. I have never raced on or dealt with scx tracks.


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

I would probably go for Scalextric, SCX or Ninco track if you aren't going for something permanent in 1/32 scale. Carrera track is wide ans great for both 1/32 and 1/24 cars but it uses clips to stay together and will be harder to put up and take down.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments, that is the info I was needing

Boosted


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Another option...*

I miss a track system, nobody mentioned here yet: If you´re in favor of a nice and smooth track surface, I´d consider Artin the best bang for the buck.

As I prefer racing on routed track (nice drift action w/o magnets), but definitely can´t dedicate the space nor $$$ to a wooden hometrack, I don´t like all those rough and bumpy track systems like SCX, Scalex or Ninco (I tried them all...).

I have some Carrera track (which I like definitely best), but besides the above mentioned clips (which you don´t necessarily need for a temporary carpet track) the track tabs tend to break quite easily (biggest downside IMO). And Carrera track needs more floor space than any other system (but you can run 1/24 cars on it either).

So I bought a 4-lane Artin set a couple of years ago (it was on sale for a ridiculous amount of $$$ err: EUR) - the Artin track proved to be almost as good as Carrera: Smooth track surface and sturdy lock system (yet easy to assemble and disassemble). What I hate about it is the fluorescent yellow printing on the track borders (really annoying after a while when racing). The cars are O.K. (considering the price, they´re best compared to older Ninco classics with NC-1 motor), but one thing you definitely need to upgrade are the stock set controllers (no wiring for breaks and lousy construnction), but for the money saved on the track you´ll be able to upgrade to Parma controllers (or even some Professor Motors).

Just my 2 EUR Cents... 

Best regards and greetings from Germany

Claus


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Boosted,
I would give a little thought to 1/43 if you want to go larger. A little bigger than HO and the least expensive scale out there. Common cars are usually around $15-$18. You should also be able to get more track into the same area. And it also has digital.

Joe


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*What Joe says...*



Grandcheapskate said:


> Boosted,
> I would give a little thought to 1/43 if you want to go larger. Joe


If I went larger I might look into 1/43rd first too. Micyou's set-up looks very interesting. Smooth stuff.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW....1/43 looks like alot of fun!

I used to have a 4 lane Old School Eldon track way back. 
That was alot of fun to Wheel Hop the Muscle cars Eldon made with the home made tires I made using my Monster Goop maker machine...newer version and my molds.

After seeing this 1/43 video...Hmmmm I could use a second track in the basement.

Have some Zinger models that would be fun to cast up for bodies. :hat:

Bob...Honey go check the Lottery #s please...zilla


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Just another point about 1/43rd scale - they run on 1/32 track. So you could get 1/32 track as a hedge for the future and buy the less expensive 1/43 cars. You would still have the problem of the track taking up more space than 1/43rd track, but you could go to 1/32 cars at any time (or have both).

Joe


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

:wave:


sethndaddy said:


> for the cost of track I would say go with scalextric. I think they're the equivalent to tyco tracks in ho. easy to get lots cheap and plentiful. but the carrera cars won't run on them because of the thick guide pin (but thats ok, scalextric has loads of cars out there, and the ones from the mid to late 90's are easily found and pretty cheap on fleabay.
> Digital is fun but more expensive and you need to stick with brands (scalextric cant run against scx or carrera) all the analog cars run ok together. (ninco,scx,scalextric,slot it, and so on).


u can shave the guide pins of carrara cars 2 fit/run on any track mfg...just do so carefully...not b in a hurry....

guides/pickup shoe r units, that have 2 b replaced occassionaly from wear anyways.... "Experiment" ;-)

Bubba 123


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Just another point about 1/43rd scale - they run on 1/32 track. So you could get 1/32 track as a hedge for the future and buy the less expensive 1/43 cars. You would still have the problem of the track taking up more space than 1/43rd track, but you could go to 1/32 cars at any time (or have both).
> 
> Joe


done this myself as well.. :thumbsup:
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Just another point about 1/43rd scale - they run on 1/32 track. So you could get 1/32 track as a hedge for the future and buy the less expensive 1/43 cars. You would still have the problem of the track taking up more space than 1/43rd track, but you could go to 1/32 cars at any time (or have both).
> 
> Joe


This is what I'd do also if I was to add a larger scale. As to 24th scale . . . cars are spendy and just not worth the uptick in price from 32nd to me as the difference in detailing between the two is minimal.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok Here is what I bought from Craig's list 

http://www.scalextric-usa.com/index.php?CURRENT_PAGE_ID=135&PARENT_ELEMENT_ID=451#

its used but in great shape & has 4 extra cars with it, all for $40

Picked it up today

Am I correct in thinking that I can combine this track with a digital set to expand the layout?

Thanks

Boosted


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Since this post is for Larger scale cars. I thought I would show off my Latest drag car. We now have a track in town that is almost ready to race on so i am building new cars to play with. This is the ProMod " Jukebox Ford" of Norm Wisner. One of the first Pro Mod cars .:thumbsup:
Clyde-0-Mite


----------

